# SUBWAY....What Are Your Opinions?



## Uthinkso (Jan 6, 2004)

Lets go ahead and assume that I couldn't pack a lunch, and all of that other jive. So I am stuck eating out at a fast food place. What meals do you go for?

I usually try and hit up SUBWAY and get a turkey pita. Sure the concept of $8.00 for a little pita and bottle water is kind of nuts, but it does the job.

Also the Chicken Breast Sandwiches from Wendy's aren't bad provided you throw the bun out.

What do you eat???


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 6, 2004)

McDonalds BigMac value meal super-sized. Only like 5 bucks and i get a huge burger a ton of fries and enough soda to drown a small child...you cant beat it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

i get the subway roasted chicken breast salad, easy on the dressing..


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I look for pita places - Extreme Pita, Pita Pit - not sure if these are around in the US or not?  You can get a ton of veggies and a cut up chicken breast inside a whole wheat pita usually for around $6.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

Subway touts themselves as a healthy alternative, but their "under 5g fat" subs are 6" with nothing but veggies added.  That could barely satisfy a baby's appetite.  Add some extra meat, some cheese, and some dressing or mustard, then make it a footlong, and you're looking at 1200-1300 calories.  That fat still stays somewhat low, but who cares about fat, anyway.

I'll stick to my brown bag lunch with 500 cals and 50-60g protein.  

Oh, my favorite Subway sandwich is a footlong Subway Club on one of those flavored breads with cheese and mustard.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

And don't forget their Atkins approved wraps that you see all over the boob tube now


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> And don't forget their Atkins approved wraps that you see all over the boob tube now



Yeah, what the hell is that all about?  "8 _net_ carbs"???  Do they just give you meat on a plate or something?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it is a there new wraps, probably Atkins brand,  which is why they use there logo


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

> On December 29, Subway® Restaurants will offer two Atkins® Nutritionals, Inc.-endorsed low-carbohydrate wraps: the Turkey and Bacon Melt Wrap, with Monterey cheddar cheese, and the Chicken Bacon Ranch Wrap, with Swiss cheese. Both Atkins® -Friendly Wraps, available in the U.S. and Canada, have 11 grams Net Carbs or less, and the wrap itself, which is made with wheat gluten, cornstarch, oat, sesame flour and soy protein, has only 5 grams Net Carbs.



From there website


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

I would just eat pizza


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 6, 2004)

Pizza...Big Mac's , what are you people doing to me. 

I am thinking healthy and good for you people.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 6, 2004)

far too overprocessed!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> From there website



God DAMN!  Bacon, ranch dressing, and cheese as part of a healthy diet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_



 that smiley was perfect


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

Tasty garbage food.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 6, 2004)

- Subway is still too many calories


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

and Jared is a fucknut.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> and Jared is a fucknut.


LOL


----------



## once was fat (Jan 6, 2004)

At Carl's jr.  You can get the 6.99 burger wrapped in lettcuce now instead of a bun.  It is there version of the atkins.


----------



## Larva (Jan 6, 2004)

not enough meat inside for me and i am hungry a hour later after eating a 12"


----------



## atherjen (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> not enough meat inside for me and i am hungry a hour later after eating a 12"



and for the amount of meat that you do get, its all processed, high sodium garbage.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I guess thats the last time I eat there


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Uthinkso *_
> Well I guess thats the last time I eat there



Once in a while won't kill you.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> At Carl's jr.  You can get the 6.99 burger wrapped in lettcuce now instead of a bun.  It is there version of the atkins.



WHen i was in California I went to a Carl's Jr, for some reason they arent ehre in New York yet


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> WHen i was in California I went to a Carl's Jr, for some reason they arent ehre in New York yet



How was it?  They don't have them here in Connecticut either.  I was in Anaheim last year for a week and there was one across the street from my hotel, but I never went to it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2004)

nothing special in my opinion.

now In N Out - that's a yummy burger ya can't get back east!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> How was it?  They don't have them here in Connecticut either.  I was in Anaheim last year for a week and there was one across the street from my hotel, but I never went to it.



Carl's Jr bought Hardee's some years back, you should be able to get almost anything at Hardee's you can get at Carl's... well, most everything...

Hardee's now wears the yellow star of Carl's Jr...


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 6, 2004)

I hear from my friends in L.A. that In"N" Out Burger is the best hands down.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 6, 2004)

there's an In N Out Burger across the parking lot from my Gym... haha... how much does that suck  

Oh, and yes, their food rules... french fries, burgers... MMMmmmm


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

In N Out sucks compared to Taxi Burgers (very small chain). I have never, ever had anything that can compare, not even close.

For fast food my favorite is Carls Jr.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 6, 2004)

Whataburger "Double meat", with fresh lettuce, tomatos, pickles, fresh and hot. Just like I like it!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jan 6, 2004)

In n out is pretty grub, but if i go fast food, only on rare occasions when i can't get nothing else, it's either some chinese food or some grilled fish tacos, Wahoo's Fish tacos are pretty grub i mack those all the time


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 6, 2004)

We have Blakes Lotaburger here, and they rock.  Esp compared to other chains, but Carl's jr. is a close second.

The owl cafe has the best green chili cheeseburger you'd ever think about eating.  If ever out in NM, look for em.  One in ABQ, the other in San Antionio (NM).


----------



## supertech (Jan 6, 2004)

I like quiznos, There honey bourban chicken sub taste really good and only 6 grams of fat.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

You all eat GARBAGE!  

When I dont pack my lunch... umm 4 lunches, I go out and buy chineese food.  You know all pork, beef broccoli, and some chicken.  Maybe even some chow mein for carbs.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Carl's Jr bought Hardee's some years back, you should be able to get almost anything at Hardee's you can get at Carl's... well, most everything...
> 
> Hardee's now wears the yellow star of Carl's Jr...



No Hardees anywhere on Long Island either!

I went to the In n Out In San Fran (I think or it was Oakland) and it was good.. I think your only choices were a burger, cheeseburger, double bacon cheese and fries.. Am I right?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2004)

Yup.  Keep it simple and make a damn good burger.  Dont mix too much shit into it or youll end up like BK or McD's.  No In N Out here either.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> there's an In N Out Burger across the parking lot from my Gym... haha... how much does that suck
> 
> Oh, and yes, their food rules... french fries, burgers... MMMmmmm


There's a Burger King down the street from my gym...if the wind is just right..you can smel the grill..makes one REALLY hungry


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Jan 6, 2004)

In 'n Out has the best burgers by far and there is one in the same center as my gym, as well as a Dennys, and a Tommy Burger and Miguels Jr Meixcan Food across the street. Just what the people there need.

Side note to In 'n Out they have a secret menu, some of which includes:

4x4 : 4 patties on the burger
Carb Burger: french fries in the bun instead of meat
"Protein Burger": burger wrapped in lettuce

Burger Kings Chicken Wopper plain is good, its REAL chicken breats. Probably best option fast food wise

400 Calories, 8g fat, 46g carbs, 38g protein

Only problem is it takes about 3-4 to fill me up. Lot of calories in one sitting,

Fast food just plain sucks. Why I get up early and pack my meals for the day.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 6, 2004)

Eat like Jared, look like Jared.eat like Arnorld,look like Arnold.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> How was it?  They don't have them here in Connecticut either.  I was in Anaheim last year for a week and there was one across the street from my hotel, but I never went to it.



If you have a Harddies ( I know I mispelled that) I belive it is from the same corprate owners.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> there's an In N Out Burger across the parking lot from my Gym... haha... how much does that suck
> 
> Oh, and yes, their food rules... french fries, burgers... MMMmmmm



In and Out also had at one time an atkins burger.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 7, 2004)

In and out has what they call "protein style." That's the burger with no bun, but a lettuce wrap. Also, if you know their certain codes, you can get what's not on the standard menu. Some include "animal style" and others that I don't know. All the employees know these codes though.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2004)

what i want to know is....should i have one for lunch today?  

just kiddin' 

i promise


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> what i want to know is....should i have one for lunch today?
> 
> just kiddin'
> ...



lol u better be


----------



## Darkkmind (Jan 7, 2004)

Whataburger!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> In and out has what they call "protein style." That's the burger with no bun, but a lettuce wrap. Also, if you know their certain codes, you can get what's not on the standard menu. Some include "animal style" and others that I don't know. All the employees know these codes though.



Only if i woulda known that when i was on the west coast


----------



## Pierzin (Jan 7, 2004)

Never!
   Subway is a rip off! I never go there, on account they give you like 3 grams of meat, never mind that it's all over-processed.
   And damb, I went to a local burrito place today, with a ton of hamburger on it, and lota veggies, and it sucked, when compared to the food lunches I throw down from home!

Yessir cant beat that homemade shit!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 8, 2004)

who's that in your avi Pierzin?


----------



## five8 (Jan 8, 2004)

I tried a atkins wrap at subway, its basically like a burrito.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 8, 2004)

I can live off of Quiznos.  The Tuscan Chicken and a Cheese and Brocolli soup is great!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 8, 2004)

In and Out is yummy. When I was in Texas though, I went to Whattaburger and Sonic's...good stuff lol.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2004)

*Review for the Sub-Way Diet*

The "Subway Diet" is a clever advertising campaign, featuring Jared Fogle, a young man who supposedly lost 200 pounds by skipping breakfast and consuming a 6 inch Subway turkey sub for lunch and a 12 inch veggie sub, chips and a diet coke for dinner. According to Subway, he did no exercise.

Reality: Any diet that restricts caloric intake is going to lead to weight loss, no matter the food choices made. The problem with the "Subway Diet" approach is that it is far too narrow in its focus and not sustainable in the long-term. It does not teach balanced nutrition that can be adapted to a normal diet once the weight loss goal is reached. The bottom line with the Subway Diet is that it is purely a marketing campaign meant to instill the idea in the consumer that Subway sandwiches are a healthier choice than other fast food options.

Review shows positive for EDiets.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 9, 2004)

if anyone wants a burger only one place to get a real burger with delicious beef

FUDRUCKERS !!!!

johny rockets would be a distant second........


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 9, 2004)

We have a Fudruckers here in Detroit. It is ok, but no good for the weight loss thing.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 9, 2004)

OH, I forgot about Fudrukers.  Best part about it is I can fix it the way I want (shredded lettuce, tomatoes, Pico De Gallo and jalapeno cheese).

Johnny Rockets is pretty good too, but no one comes close to the Owl Cafe.  They simply OWN.


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2004)

Subway bread is junk


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> Subway bread is junk



Man, I really like their new breads and dressings.
Look at the nutritional Info, if the ratio of Carbs : Fats : Protein fits in with your current diet then there's no reason not to eat there.
BTW the BK Broiler, hold the mayo from Burger King is great - low in fat, low in carbs (esp. if you nix half the bun) and high in protein.  I can't see how could better than that.
People are too quick to bash fast food - just order wisely.


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2004)

what tree, plant or bush does bread grow on ?  none..

it is a heavily processed food and should be consumed in minimal quantities...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 10, 2004)

In and Out   Animal Style Fries and Double Double.

HANDS DOWN the best food this side of heaven.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> what tree, plant or bush does bread grow on ?  none..
> 
> it is a heavily processed food and should be consumed in minimal quantities...



lol.  I don't understand why it has to grow on a bush to be good for you.  Whey protein doesn't grow on a bush either, but most people agree that it's fine to eat.


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well whey protein is naturally occurring in milk, you know, as is casein, soy, etc. Bread is terrible for most people. I know it makes by BF go through the roof when used liberally over a prolonged period of time, and that oats, whole grains and sweet potatoes/yams are a far superior option. Bread is completely unsatisfying, as well. I'm hoping you konw that Subway bread is inferior crap anyway, the wheat bread is just dyed white bread, all the bread options are high GI.

Peace.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> I know it makes by BF go through the roof when used liberally over a prolonged period of time
> Peace.




Anything used liberally is bad for you, why do you think I vote Republican


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

does anybody else think in n out burger sounds kinda..dirty?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> does anybody else think in n out burger sounds kinda..dirty?


LOL...if you think about it that way, yea!


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> lol.  I don't understand why it has to grow on a bush to be good for you.  Whey protein doesn't grow on a bush either, but most people agree that it's fine to eat.



whey protein is a engineered food, while bread is not.  any carbohydrate that will dissolve when left in solution is garbage.  put lentils, barley, oats, etc.  in water and see if they disslove.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hell they can put that burger anywhere and itll still be the best burger in the world


----------



## BigTex (Jan 11, 2004)

In 'n Out is nothing compared to Whataburger.

And oh PreMier, pork is the worst food in the enter galaxy to put in your system!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Well whey protein is naturally occurring in milk, you know, as is casein, soy, etc. Bread is terrible for most people. I know it makes by BF go through the roof when used liberally over a prolonged period of time, and that oats, whole grains and sweet potatoes/yams are a far superior option. Bread is completely unsatisfying, as well. I'm hoping you konw that Subway bread is inferior crap anyway, the wheat bread is just dyed white bread, all the bread options are high GI.
> 
> Peace.



Im in complete agreement!


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 12, 2004)

Pork is good. Pork tenderloin is a nice alternative to eye of round steak, turkey breast or chicken breast in terms of lean-ness and protein content..

Peace.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Anything used liberally is bad for you, why do you think I vote Republican


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Premo55, it may taste good but it's not good for you.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Why isnt pork good for you?  Just because its a filthy animal doesnt mean its not good for you.  I love tenderloin and chops and ham and bacon and...


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

Geez, now what's wrong with pork?


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually those pigs probably harbor less bacteria than the chickens do.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Yelp, chickens are just as bad!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigTex *_
> Yelp, chickens are just as bad!




Now I know pork isnt bad with a statement like this!  hahaha


Your confused


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

So no meat then Tex?


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey PreMier, you said it yourself "it's a filthy animal."


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes actually I do SJ69, it's just I worked in the restaurant business for a long time and nothing is worse as the all mighty pig.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

In summary :
Pig is filthy and shouldn't be consumed
Chicken - ditto
Beef - watch out for mad cow !!
Soy - who needs more estrogen
Bread - hell no
You guys sure make eating a difficult task.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea, pigs are filthy.  Have you been to a chicken house?  They smell 10x's worse!  Same with turkeys.  But I dont eat pork or chicken raw... So as long as I cook them I will eat them.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to mention if you did everything everyone told you to do you wouldnt get shit done, and if you didnt eat anything that someone said was filthy or bad for you, you would starve.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey PreMier, the difference between the animals that you just mentioned is that pigs have "hook worms" in them and guess what? No matter how you cook that pork they don't die my friend.

But please, if that's what you like, I'm no one to knock you. All you guys a great and I enjoy reading your post.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

P.S I'm not trying to tell you what to eat.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

Due to stricter feeding regulations Trichinosis is far less common and is also the reason for cooking pork well done - it kills the cysts, if they're presant, which isn't likely in this day and age.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

BigTex-- I know your not telling me what to eat   Just tossing ideas and whatnot around.

If I do consume a worm or a cyst what "bad" can happen?


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

The trichenella worm is something you DO NOT want,  It gets into your digestive system, then into your circulatory system, then enters muscle tissue where it goes dormant and forms a hard painful cyct.  This usually happens by the 1000 and there's no cure.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea, that sounds bad!   


Damn, your makin me afraid to eat this pork in front of me LOL


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

PreMier, the problem with consuming one or more of these worms is they have these hooks on tail end and they can latch on to you from the inside (in other words they are hard to digest) and they can literally live inside you.

And it doesn't matter if you cook it well done are not you can't kill them.

If you know anyone in the restaurant business and if they are honest with you they will tell you the same.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Ditto, what SJ69 said!


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

Why then, do they tell you to cook pork well done?
The reason is to kill the trichinella (Trichina) worm, if that didn't help then there would be no reason to cook pork well done.
BTW, they do have sometype of what you may call a hook, but they are completely different from Hookworms, which you get by going bare foot (they bore through your skin)  Hookworm is treatable and very common in the South and other warm climates.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, SJ69 that's what "they tell you"


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigTex *_
> Yes, SJ69 that's what "they tell you"


 I see your point.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 12, 2004)

P.S. yes the true name is Trichina, I just call them hook worms, because, when you work in the restuarnat business (at least here in Texas) it's manditory that you go to health classes to maintain a health card. And one of the Instructors showed us what one looks like and what kind of damage it can cause and it changed my life........and remember is the hook.


----------



## Streetdisciple (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> Geez, now what's wrong with pork?



God made us, so I believe He knows more about humans than we know about ourselves.  He said stay away from the pig basically for our own good.  I do my best to listen to Him.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

Here we go...


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Streetdisciple *_
> God made us, so I believe He knows more about humans than we know about ourselves.  He said stay away from the pig basically for our own good.  I do my best to listen to Him.



When did he say that?  To whom was he talking?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

It was translated like that from a bunch of peoples different versions of the bible im sure.  Lets not get into this religious stuff...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> When did he say that?  To whom was he talking?



It was an old testament rule... jewish people weren't allowed to eat swine/pig... but with the coming of Jesus Christ the old covenants became obsolete... which is why Jews don't eat pork and Christians do...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Yeah, what the hell is that all about?  "8 _net_ carbs"???  Do they just give you meat on a plate or something?


I had one last night, and they are good, chicken, cheese, bacon, lettuce & mayo, about 6in. long and it was very filling for me


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

Oops, didn't realize this turned into a religious debate, lol, thought we were still talking about Subway


----------



## tango_hotel (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> In and out has what they call "protein style." That's the burger with no bun, but a lettuce wrap. Also, if you know their certain codes, you can get what's not on the standard menu. Some include "animal style" and others that I don't know. All the employees know these codes though.



The double double animal style was my fav when I lived in CA, but man did it bust up your diet.  I can almost taste it now.  I guess its a good thing we don't have them here in Alabama.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oops, didn't realize this turned into a religious debate, lol, thought we were still talking about Subway



Cripes, I just opened this thread for the first time in a while.  People need to keep the religious debates in the open chat, that way people who actually give a fuck can read it if they want.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

agreed~


----------



## getyourbiglobst (Jan 15, 2004)

If it comes down to not eating because you haven't packed something healthy vs. eating something unhealthy - I would choose to eat something unhealthy.

Just be careful not to overdo it.  You CAN find things at every fast food place that are okay for you.  Just because you screwed up and have to eat at McDonalds, that doesn't mean you have to have a double c-burger w/ jumbo fries and a huge coke.

How about just 1 regular cheeseburger (no mayo) and a water?


----------

